# Finaflex Stimul8 is off the chain!



## KelJu (Nov 11, 2013)

This shit is better thank cocaine. Ok, maybe not that good, but pretty close. My only complain is it makes my nose run and mucus forms in my throat. Also, my dick runs into hiding. On the upside, I have never taken a PWO drink that had as much kick as this. It leaves NO-Explode, C4, HemoRage, Hyde, and Pump-HD in the dust.   

What the hell is in that stuff that causes these effects.


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 13, 2013)

It's way better if you snort it


----------



## KelJu (Nov 15, 2013)

Seriously, this is the only reply? Has no one else tried it? I know it can't be some secret that only I have stumbled upon. It is just a PW, but damn it is so much stronger than anything else I have taken.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 15, 2013)

KelJu said:


> Seriously, this is the only reply? Has no one else tried it? I know it can't be some secret that only I have stumbled upon. It is just a PW, but damn it is so much stronger than anything else I have taken.



Wait till you try Meth..


----------



## Christsean (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm going to my local  supplement shop to get some.... Hopefully.


----------



## Christsean (Nov 15, 2013)

Boo!! They don't have it!!


----------



## Kirk B (Nov 15, 2013)

KelJu said:


> This shit is better thank cocaine. Ok, maybe not that good, but pretty close. My only complain is it makes my nose run and mucus forms in my throat. Also, my dick runs into hiding. On the upside, I have never taken a PWO drink that had as much kick as this. It leaves NO-Explode, C4, HemoRage, Hyde, and Pump-HD in the dust.
> 
> What the hell is in that stuff that causes these effects.



does it give you the jitters like NO i cant take no cauuse of that i just take the main ingredient arginine. when i worked out in jail i use to drink half a 8oz cup of coffe  black to help and thats it I will start shaking and i hate that feeling from the no so is it like that with the caffine ?


----------



## Christsean (Nov 15, 2013)

That's my biggest problem with PWO stims is the jitters. I have a PWO stim graveyard full of barely used products. 

Dbol is the best PWO stim!!!!!


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 15, 2013)

Man for me it wouldn't be a pwo if it didn't have jitter effect!! I haven't tried this so I'm def have to. Finaflex makes some good shit, Orbit Nutrition - Buy FINAFLEX G8 Cheap! this is one of the best go to sleep products!!


----------



## exerciseordie (Nov 15, 2013)

I love stimul8 shit is awesome


----------

